# Here is a vid of my 390 chomping on 13" red oak.



## isaaccarlson (Nov 17, 2009)

*VIDEO:Muffler modded 390 chomping on 13" red oak.*

Enjoy
www.youtube.com/v/faNH4fmXz_Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"

Muffler mod and lowered depth gauges only.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Nov 17, 2009)

*How much of a gain would I see by porting? nt*

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## audible fart (Nov 17, 2009)

390's are awesome.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## logging22 (Nov 17, 2009)

Good vid, nice saw.


----------



## josh1981 (Nov 18, 2009)

nice saw man! I had a 290 I sold to a buddy. Guy at dealership was telling me about the 390 but I got a 361 instead. better saw. 390 is a good saw though. 

you a homeowner/weekend warrior?


----------



## isaaccarlson (Nov 18, 2009)

*yeah, but I do a lot of work for friends.*

Seems like I have to get it out as soon as i put it away........I love my 390.


----------



## Greener (Nov 19, 2009)

isaaccarlson said:


> Seems like I have to get it out as soon as i put it away........I love my 390.



This thread reminds me of the 390 I once had. My buddy bought a 361 and we always competed. The 361 always had the power to weight ratio superiority, but the 39 was the best all-around saw I have run yet (compared to 25, 27, 44, 66 and 21). Sad ending: traded the 39 for a 660. When my brother gave me bad gas mix, it burned it. My saddest day yet. Good lesson though.


----------



## pabell003 (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks for shearing man great job.....keep it up man.


----------



## josh1981 (Nov 19, 2009)

Greener said:


> This thread reminds me of the 390 I once had. My buddy bought a 361 and we always competed. The 361 always had the power to weight ratio superiority, but the 39 was the best all-around saw I have run yet (compared to 25, 27, 44, 66 and 21). Sad ending: traded the 39 for a 660. When my brother gave me bad gas mix, it burned it. My saddest day yet. Good lesson though.




Funny my 290 was the best saw I ran until I got my 361. For homeowner non pro saws stihl is the best


----------



## Greener (Nov 19, 2009)

josh1981 said:


> Funny my 290 was the best saw I ran until I got my 361. For homeowner non pro saws stihl is the best



Never ran a farm boss but would like to. The 361 is twice the tool, though, I am guessing.


----------



## josh1981 (Nov 19, 2009)

Greener said:


> Never ran a farm boss but would like to. The 361 is twice the tool, though, I am guessing.



You can find plenty on eBay and craigslist. They are a good saw. The 361 is twice as fast much better saw.


----------



## Greener (Nov 20, 2009)

josh1981 said:


> You can find plenty on eBay and craigslist. They are a good saw. The 361 is twice as fast much better saw.




I am actually looking to trade an older 44 for a 36, so I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## josh1981 (Nov 20, 2009)

Greener said:


> I am actually looking to trade an older 44 for a 36, so I'll keep my eyes open.




Both are good saws.


----------



## treesquirrel (Nov 20, 2009)

Put an 8 tooth sprocket on it and it'll humm even faster.

I run an 8 on my 440 and it screams thru wood.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Nov 23, 2009)

*That makes sense because my torque*

is around 10-11,000rpm so my chain speed drops when I get into a cut. An 8 tooth would keep my chain speed near where it would be at 13,000rpm right?


----------



## rmihalek (Nov 23, 2009)

isaaccarlson said:


> is around 10-11,000rpm so my chain speed drops when I get into a cut. An 8 tooth would keep my chain speed near where it would be at 13,000rpm right?



Probably the easiest way to check is to time yourself making some cuts with a 7 tooth then try an 8 tooth and see which is faster.


----------



## joanahcala (Mar 22, 2012)

Well they are a good saw. The 361 is twice as fast much better saw..


----------



## DonaldHarris (Mar 24, 2012)

*Great video..*

Great video man..390's is much better than 290's. And the look of red oak is really fabulous.


----------



## simonatkins (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice video presentation. It barely shows how powerful that saw is. I just wanna ask if where did you buy that kind of saw? I appreciate some replies here. Good day everyone.


----------

